# Positive OPK before trigger??



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Has anyone ever experienced a positive opk before triggering? I didn't test yesterday morning, but yesterday afternoon about 4:30pm I got a positive OPK (positive on normal OPK but negative on digital) I then tested again about 11 pm and got a glaringly positive OPK and a positive digital. I triggered at 10pm and IUI is tomorrow at 12pm.

Am i out this month already? Worried I've missed the window


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Do you have PCOS? As opk's are not reliable for sufferers. 

I would rely on your digital, those little stick things will pick up the slightest LH surge, so unless you're second line was darker or as dark as the test line I wouldn't worry xx


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

I may have slight PCOS and the digital and the normal OPK came back positive later on the night!

I'm going in for IUI in less than 2 hours and don't really have much confidence in the timing. I had shooting pains on my right side (where the follie is) yesterday then a dull ache all afternoon so pretty sure we've missed the window.

Why aren't OPKs reliable with PCOS? x


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Fingers crossed for you!!

I believe it is because you have can have a LH surge (the hormone that helps u ovulate) but then the little egg doesnt actually come out and becomes a cyst. I could be wrong, im not an expert, but I believe this can be the cause of false positives. 

I just never get a positive lol. 
x


----------



## CharlotteDMK (Nov 21, 2015)

Oh wow ok I didn't know that! Thankyou that makes me feel a lot better. I triggered so hopefully that has overtaken and the timing is right.

Why do you not get positives 

Thankyou so much for the advice x


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

No problem 

I believe it's because I don't actually ovulate lol! Even though I am on 50mg of clomid. I have been upped to 100mg today, so I will give the OPK's another go and see how I get on.

xx


----------

